# MH vs PC



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I've always had PC ...and only PC. I have considered MH, but never forked up the $$$.

Can we get some discussion on the pros and cons of each. For the sake of comparison (since it is the tank that I am considering it on), lets consider 2x36AHSupply vs 1x70 10000K HQI over my 30g oceanic cube (roughly 20x18x20H)


If needs be, feel free to jump to other comparisons like a 4x96 vs 2x250 etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have used tons of MH, and I have always come back to PC for plants. The MH does not have the wide range of spectrum output you can get in PC.

For example, I tried 2x175W MH w/ 2x48" NO flos. I tried pink flo with 6500K's, 5500K's with white flos. Just about every single combo possible. Never got the tank to look HALF as nice CRI wise and visually pleasing as 2x65W 6700K & 2x65W 9325K. Not to mention the heat MH give off. I also find now on my SW tank, I prefer PC as well. I can finely tune the amoung of blue & white much better with 10ks, 50/50s & actinics then you can supplementing MH with actinic. In some circumstances you need MH, but for my purposes and the purposes of many, you can replace 250W MH with PC easily.


----------

